# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  تقديم مباراة ايطاليا مع الولايات المتحده الامريكية

## The Gentle Man

تعـود كأس القـارات مـن جديـد لـ تضيـف المتعـه الكرويـه لـ عشـاق المستديـره ، فـ بعـد توقـف الدوريـات الاوروبيـه ، تعـود المتعـه الكرويـه العالميـه بين منتخبـات حققت الإنجازات سواء تربعت على العالم أو أوروبا أو آسيـا أو الأمريكيتيـن او أفريقيـا ، لـ تصتدم مع بعضهـا من أجـل التتويـج بـ كأس القـارات ، وتأكيـد هيمنتهـا على الجميـع ، بطولـه نجـد فيهـا السرعـه والمهاره والتكتيـك ، لذلك فإن الجميـع على موعـد مـع بطولـه دسمـه للغايــه .













الحـدث : بطوله كأس القارات / جنوب أفريقيا .
المنتخبين : إيطاليا × أمريكا
القناة الناقله : ART sport 5
اليوم : الإثنين ،15- 6 - 2009













الملعب :Loftus Versfeld
المدينه : بريتوريا
المقاعد : 51762













تقـع إيطاليـا في مجموعـه صعبه لـ الغايـه ، حيـث تضم كل من راقصـي السامبـا أبطـال كوبـا امريكـا وصاحب الـ 5 نجـوم كأس عالـم ، وبطـل أفرقيـا الفرعـون المصـري ، وبطـل الكونكاكاف أمريكـا ، ولاشـك ان مهمـه أبطـال العالـم ليست سهلـه ، وكذلـك الحـال لـ أمريكـا التي تريـد أن تثبت وجودهـا ، فهي لديهـا تجربه مع الطليـان وقـد تعادلا 1-1 في كأس العالـم الأخيـره وكان ندا قويـا لـ إيطاليـا ، لذلك فإن أي منتخب يتعثـر فغن مهمتـه سوف تكتون شاقـه جـدا .!










VS 













إيطاليـا تدخـل البطولـه متسلحـه بـ عوده مدربهـا الخبيـر ليبـي صاحـب الإنجـاز الكبيـر وهو كأس العالـم ، ليبـي عـاد بعـد أن ترك المهمه لـ دونادوني الذي فشل في يورو 2008 ممـا جعل بـ الطليـان يعودون سريعـا لـ إعاده الخبير ليبـي والذي
سوف يعتمـد علـى :



بوفون - زامبيروتا - كيليني - كنافارو - غروسو - دي روسي - بيرلو - جاتوزو - بيبـي - كامورانيزي - جيلاردينيو










في المقابل فإن المنتخب الأمريكـي سـوف يعتمـد على خبره مدربهـا أرينـا الذي ىيملـك خبره كبيـره في البطولات الكبيره حيث كان مع المنتخب الامريكي منذ كأس العالم الآسيوي 2002 ، ممـا يجعل المدرب يملك خبره واسعه في مثل تلك البطولات 
وسوف يعتمد علـى :



هاوورد - بوكانيجرا - جيبس - بوب - هيدوك - رينا - اوبراين - بيزلي - لاوبينسون - دونوفان - وولف

----------

